# Did you ever cry because your fish died?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, I didn't cry when my first oscar died. I don't know why, but every time I lost one of my pets, I usually cry, but when my O died, I didn't...I felt so sad about that and easily moved on...

How about you? How do you feel when one of your fish die?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Just a bit frustrated and a bit depressed perhaps. I try to care well for them, but they are fish, not people (or dogs or cats...). If they are fish that I've managed to keep alive and healthy for a long time I am thankful for the years of enjoyment they have given me, and for having been able to provide them a decent life.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Just a bit frustrated and angry.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel a bit guilty and frustrated if it was a result of neglect or error on my part. I do have some fish that I feel a bit more attached to, but they are no where near the same level as my dog. I see my tanks, as an attempt to reproduce nature in my home. I'm more attached to the environment as a whole than the individual elements of it.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I cried when I lost two fish that cost me close to $300, but the emotional attachment wasn't to the fish. :x


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not much of a "crier" to begin with, but to be honest I do get upset. My fish are my buds, they sit in my office in a 75 gallon tank (where I spend most of my time), when I take a break from typing away I lean back and watch them, roll up to the tank and say hi, that sort of thing.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Closest I came was when my breeding male Cobalt blue discus died. I had a narly driftwood root ball. he must have had a nite fright and he got his head wedged between two branches. It held his gill covers closed & he suffocated. I sold the two red turquoise females he bred with & tore down the tank.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

My dog yes, my fish no.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Chromedome52 said:


> I cried when I lost two fish that cost me close to $300, but the emotional attachment wasn't to the fish. :x


Lost 13 adult zebra plecos once when i had an electrical problem.
was pretty angry though.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

lost too many fish to count and always upset by it. Almost always find them dead. The only time I cried was watching my first brevis die as what I can only assume was my stirring up gases, etc during a water change. It was pretty gruesome I I felt more directly responsible than any other death, even though I know I own the ending of the majority of my fish.


----------

